# Is this unhealthy



## AirCartman (Nov 4, 2005)

With my current 5 meal a day high protein diet, i've been urinating frequently.. I'd say nearly once an hour, and sometimes twice in the middle of the night  

Anyone have an explanation..


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

pissing 16-18 times a day sounds very unhealthy to me.....if that is happening to you I recommend you go get checked out immediately.


----------



## cpush (Nov 4, 2005)

how many times IS normal?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 4, 2005)

The internet is not a very good place to get medical advice.  If you want proof, do a google search on excessive urination.  You'll probably scare the hell out of yourself with all the horrible things you might have.  Go to a doctor for medical advice.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 4, 2005)

how much water do you drink?


----------



## theoldeagle (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, it could be a factor of how much water you drink, especially if you recently increased your intake. Also, if you are taking certain supplements, they can have a dieretic effect.


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2005)

for males frequent urination is typically caused by BPH.  do you take saw palmetto ?


----------



## AirCartman (Nov 4, 2005)

BPH?? I don't drink water that excessively.. The only thing i'm on is whey protein, which i take 1 scoop once a day..


----------



## AirCartman (Nov 4, 2005)

The amazing thing is one day i didn't eat much, and i barely went.. So it is definitley diet related.. Once an hour might be a stretch, but at least every 1:30-2.. 

Thinking the middle of the night ones might be more mental, as i'm programming myself to wake up..


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> BPH??



benign prostatic hypertrophy


----------



## AirCartman (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not a 50 year old guy.. so i doubt it..

I'm 21.


----------



## LAM (Nov 4, 2005)

too much vitamin C can cause BPH, there are lots of causes besides aging


----------



## grant (Nov 5, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> With my current 5 meal a day high protein diet, i've been urinating frequently.. I'd say nearly once an hour, and sometimes twice in the middle of the night
> 
> Anyone have an explanation..


 Your protein intake sounds like it's too high.  Anyone who eats an excess amount of protein may need to urinate more frequently as protein breaks down into urea, a waste product in urine.  How much protein are you consuming?


----------



## AirCartman (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd say no more than 140-160 grams a day.

I'm 5'10 150, BF 11%?


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

excess protein doesn't cause frequent urination...


----------



## grant (Nov 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> excess protein doesn't cause frequent urination...


 I'm afraid I disagree...

When protein intake is excessive, the kidneys must        increase their filtration rate.  Higher filtration rates (called the        Glomerular Filtration Rate ??? GFR) result in higher pressures and flows in        the kidneys??? filtration system (nephrons).  This high pressure in medical        terms is called _intraglomerular hypertension_.  This hypertension        over long periods of time permanently damages the kidneys??? tissues ??? and        kidney function is lost.


----------



## WATTS (Nov 5, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> I'd say no more than 140-160 grams a day.
> 
> I'm 5'10 150, BF 11%?


140-160 grams of protein is considered a high protein diet???

if your only eating approximetly 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight then i truely doubt that is the factor of you pissing a lot...just my thought though...since you've been eating more often have you added more fluids to your diet to? like with meals and so forth?


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I disagree...
> 
> When protein intake is excessive, the kidneys must        increase their filtration rate.  Higher filtration rates (called the        Glomerular Filtration Rate ??? GFR) result in higher pressures and flows in        the kidneys??? filtration system (nephrons).  This high pressure in medical        terms is called _intraglomerular hypertension_.  This hypertension        over long periods of time permanently damages the kidneys??? tissues ??? and        kidney function is lost.


Proteinuria or albuminuria is caused by an excessive protein diet...as well as sever other things...

Don't really see anything in my Anatomy and Physiology books that completely support your post......
Homeostasis takes care of excessive protein for the most part.......


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

first, excess protein is a relative term, what is excess for one person may be a deficit for another.

to date there are no medical studies that have proven that even an excess of protein causes damage to "healthy" kidneys.


----------



## grant (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Proteinuria or albuminuria is caused by an excessive protein diet...as well as sever other things...
> 
> Don't really see anything in my Anatomy and Physiology books that completely support your post......
> Homeostasis takes care of excessive protein for the most part.......


 Right, meaning the excess (whatever your body isn't using) is going to be removed from the body via the kidneys


----------



## grant (Nov 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> first, excess protein is a relative term, what is excess for one person may be a deficit for another.
> 
> to date there are no medical studies that have proven that even an excess of protein causes damage to "healthy" kidneys.


 I'm not sure about that, however I am sure that it simply isn't necessary to ingest "a gram per pound".  I know that's one of the golden rules around here though.   It would make sense though that if your kidneys are constantly eliminating an excess of something that shouldn't be there, problems _may _ensue.


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that, however I am sure that it simply isn't necessary to ingest "a gram per pound".  I know that's one of the golden rules around here though.   It would make sense though that if your kidneys are constantly eliminating an excess of something that shouldn't be there, problems _may _ensue.



right...but you forget high protein diets have been around for over 40 years now and there is absolutely no data to support that a high protein diet causes a heatlhy kidney to fail.


----------



## grant (Nov 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Proteinuria or albuminuria is caused by an excessive protein diet...as well as sever other things...
> 
> Don't really see anything in my Anatomy and Physiology books that completely support your post......
> Homeostasis takes care of excessive protein for the most part.......


 Hey Foreman, what book(s) do you have (recommend)? I'm interested in getting some sort of references myself...thanks.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 6, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> The amazing thing is one day i didn't eat much, and i barely went.. So it is definitley diet related.. Once an hour might be a stretch, but at least every 1:30-2..
> 
> Thinking the middle of the night ones might be more mental, as i'm programming myself to wake up..


what the hell you eating Jello?


----------



## smallfry (Nov 8, 2005)

lol i think you are eating to much protein sometimes i take to much then i have to go to the bathroom so yea take it easy on the protein man .... i do and take protein every now and again ..


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 8, 2005)

When I drink 5 liters of water a day I pee probobly once every hour and a half to two hours. Drinking that much water does that to a person.


----------



## Robyne Arrow (Nov 8, 2005)

Limiting carbohydrate consumption and increasing protein intake creates a perfect environemnt for frequent urination. For every gram of carbohydrate you consume you retain 4 teaspoons of water therefore if you stop consuming carbs you will in return release water as the water has no binding contract and needs to be released.

The important point to make here is that when one frequently uses the restroom they should be sure and consume extra minerals as urination minimizes them in the blood stream.  Losing electrolytes/minerals can cause havoc in the body.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Nov 8, 2005)

i pee so much, it looks like spring water

i should try some


----------



## Robyne Arrow (Nov 8, 2005)

I was born with one weak kidney and thus need to be careful with consuming to much protein.  Too much urea can weaken it further.  So I believe too much protein can be damaging... but you know I think its that old adage, "Moderation is the Key"

As far as the amount of protein?  The body can generally only consume 20-22 grams of protein at one sitting, every 3 hours.  Anything more then that has been known to store as fat.  At least this is the rule of thumb I was taught 20 years ago. If one is concerned about enough protein for muscle mass I would be mostly concerned about the quality of protein and lifestyle.


----------



## AirCartman (Nov 18, 2005)

interesting


----------



## grant (Nov 18, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> interesting


 Indeed...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2005)

I pee several times a day, but I drink a gallon of water per day too.  I don't think there is anything wrong with peeing kind of frequently.  I mean, it's probably unecessary if you are peeing clear most of the time, but I don't think it will hurt.


----------

